# DW Yes or No ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Audi Quattro


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yup other than the black bit above the rear number plate 🤢


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Not really, but may come to love it given time


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd like to say yes but i know roughly how much they were planning on selling it for and i can't justify the price for it. Love the old one not so sure about this one.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh no
Oh no

I loved it until I saw the back!! 

Oh no


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

no, variation of a theme, nothing ground breaking styling wise looks like any other audi


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

And they want to charge you in excess of £100k for it or at least when it first came out as a concept that was the plan


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2018)

Audi meets Mustang. Not too bad to my eyes (and I'm no fan of Audi). Wheels are OTT though.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't think I've ever been unimpressed by an Audi but that's a let down!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I like it - except the black bit at the back - not sure why thats there and assume its an option you can skip!
Love the flaired wheel arch look too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Nope, seems a bit of a mish mash to me, from the Tesla door handles to the Mustang ish (as above) lines to the Chiron wannabe lights.

I like Audi, I have one, but no.


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

No from me. Just doesn't look right. Not sure what it is though. Being yellow doesn't help either me thinks.  Normally like yellow cars.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

A no from me.


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

A "NO" from me too.
Definitely an Audi wanting to be a Mustang.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

A definite yes from me. Not in that yellow though.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes from me if it looks like the concept at FOS few year back it looked like the nicest Audi since box arched Quattro for me and if sensible price I would defo take it out for a blast, thing is they say R8 on way out as poor seller so is this it’s more profitable replacement ?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nope


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Good God No


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, the online video makes it look completely different


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Preferred the look of the original 2010 concept with the five cylinder engine. I think this is more of a rebodied R8.
No from me then.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Audi Camaro?


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Nope. Dont like that at all.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

